# How to properly fix a split pipe.



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm going to show you guys this trade secret, but don't tell anyone. One handyman apparently already knows. It wont be long now before the cats outta the bag!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

But was it leaking, I love silicone. :laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Massive amounts of it:blink::laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It actually did seal up this end. Unfortuanatly, the crack went below the slab. Water started coming up thru the next pentration after about a week.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 4, 2008)

loll. i think every handy man knows that one


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

He didn't put duct tape under the silicone, of course it was going to fail.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Protech, I must give you Kudos, I have never seen  like that. OMG, the award goes to you for finding the worst handyman repair ever.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

a .35 3/4x1/2 reducer is like .30

why waste like half a tube of silicon that's $4.00 a tube and isn't going to work anyhow?

some things i just don't understand, lol


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

LMAO @this pic, I have seen some nasty repairs but this one takes tha cake for [email protected]:thumbsup:


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

it looks so ummm........ professional


----------



## Pipemaster (Jul 29, 2008)

*Jesus christ on a rubber cross ~*

*I gotta try that shiot*

*does it work on PEX TOO*


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Did Billy Mays do this with his Mighty Putty?


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

gusty60 said:


> Did Billy Mays do this with his Mighty Putty?


I get so angry when I see that twat on tv. I want to cut off his hands and shave his beard. He is almost the most annoying person on tv, next to the cash for gold old lady.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Tankless said:


> I get so angry when I see that twat on tv. I want to cut off his hands and shave his beard. He is almost the most annoying person on tv, next to the cash for gold old lady.


 
LOL:lol::lol::laughing::laughing: You know things are slow hear but I'd drop a few bucks to see that.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Protech said:


> I'm going to show you guys this trade secret, but don't tell anyone. One handyman apparently already knows. It wont be long now before the cats outta the bag!


Where your after picks.
What kind of camera do you carry in the field.?
The wife won't let me take the cybershot.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Billy Mays ,,,,, That Freak would sell water to people on the Titanic , He is an ASS H **E !!

Cal


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Cal said:


> Billy Mays ,,,,, That Freak would sell water to people on the Titanic , He is an ASS H **E !!
> 
> Cal


 :laughing: Come on you know deep down inside when he fixed that coffee mug handle with mighty putty, you were tempted.... 20.00 worth of putty for a 4.00 mug. LOL. Don't even get me started on the scratch remover.


----------



## brain freeze (Oct 20, 2008)

protech,

please excuse my ignorance.

is that cpvc or pvc.

also, does this type of failure happen often or is this out of the ordinary?

Vince


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The split pipe was pex. The HO glued cpvc to it above slab level. When that didn't work, they just dowsed the whole thing with polyester resin. The leak just popped up 3 feet away where the loop of pex came back up out of the slab. I performed a by pass in the wall with new pex.

I almost never see pex leak. In the few cases I do see it leak it's due to installation error. This piece was staked with a piece of #3 rebar and encased by the monolithic slab. It was the hot outlet of the water heater. After thousands of cycles of the rebar expanding into the pex, the pex develops a stress crack.


----------



## brain freeze (Oct 20, 2008)

Protech said:


> The split pipe was pex. The HO glued cpvc to it above slab level. When that didn't work, they just dowsed the whole thing with polyester resin. The leak just popped up 3 feet away where the loop of pex came back up out of the slab. I performed a by pass in the wall with new pex.
> 
> I almost never see pex leak. In the few cases I do see it leak it's due to installation error. This piece was staked with a piece of #3 rebar and encased by the monolithic slab. It was the hot outlet of the water heater. After thousands of cycles of the rebar expanding into the pex, the pex develops a stress crack.


thanks.

Vince


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Holy crap, I just got served to produce the records from this service call! Looks like the builder might be getting sued over this.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I think that was durapex pipe if I remember too............


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

thanks Protech that crap is to funny


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Enjoy your time on the witness stand...:laughing:

Better talk to To Utah Now about how to make sure you are compensated.:whistling2:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

how long was the place there for?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Protech said:


> Holy crap, I just got served to produce the records from this service call! Looks like the builder might be getting sued over this.


 
Just take the stand as an expert witness.To be declared an expert all you have to do is know more than the judge and jury, and that can't be too hard.:laughing:


----------

